# The future of futures



## arminius (22 January 2008)

can someone answer this for me.
can the US futures be manipulated?
they are down 400-500 points, and every trader/investor on the planet can see this. therefore fear is running amok. 

the big boys in the states have obviously lost millions recently. can this be an attempt to recoup losses? ie: global markets sell off, they buy in at massive discounts over the next day or two- make a fortune on fear, which, again, is driven by tonights futures being down so much.

is it therefore possible for the futures to recover the 400-500 points by tonights open, the merril lynches and bear stearns of the world buy worldwide stocks at bargain prices, and stave off financial collapse?


----------



## ASK (22 January 2008)

when your a few billion in debt ... i think it would be pretty difficult to finance a massive purchase of stocks. Even then , its going to take alot more than some of the global firms buying up stocks to bring an end to the fear of an american recession.

thats my 2 cents


----------

